# Can you use bass pro gift cards at cabelas?



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

From a Point of Sale technology standpoint, I'm going to say no.
Highly doubt they've combined gift card providers and made the technology switch to do so.
However,
They may have a phone in option, we do for our stores.
The clerk calls the number on back, verifies the remaining balance and gives you that amount of cash.
The clerk then keeps the card and it's turned in with their drawer and paperwork.

I would call first to find out, when this kind of thing happens, it's details like this that fall through the cracks, in other words...the training and processes don't make it down the chain...


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

No but they take Walgreens and McDonalds.....


----------



## Mibowhunter91 (Aug 21, 2012)

I asked a few months back was told no


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riverbc (May 4, 2011)

as of today, yes, they will


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

Read all about it.

http://www.cabelas.com/browse.cmd?c...d=email-nl|EP20170925|EPP3ALL|12912|MAINFEAT1


----------

